# Santos grinder



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of these grinders??

http://www.santos.fr/1.html

Cheers


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

its been talked about a little on here I believe. I havent seen one in practice though.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No experience directly

Anecdotally ( people like CC tel me ) Great for brewed

Bases in high demand for ek43


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

'Bases in night demand for ek43'

And in English?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahhhh found it, bases in demand for the Ek43 grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> 'Bases in night demand for ek43'
> 
> And in English?


Oh sod off


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Oh sod off


Sorry bod off


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sorry bod off


That's better - We've gotta remain polite:time-out:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

A mod modding a mod, what next!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any knowledge of these grinders??
> 
> http://www.santos.fr/1.html
> 
> Cheers


Yes I do .......


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Are they any good chap ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep............


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Comment earlier was ok for pour over, are they good for espresso?

What kind of price range would they be in, 2nd hand?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Anything from £150 to 400 depends on the condition, they are good at everything, it is stepped though.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds good, thanks chap!


----------

